# How long can my 26 yr. old Cockatiel be alone?



## karenabcz (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm going to have surgery and I may be away for 2 days.
My plan was to leave plenty of water and food for 2 days for my 26 yr.old tiel.
BUT!!!! 
If I need physical therapy, then I'll be gone for two weeks.
Several months ago, I called a Pet Store re: boarding my bird, but when I brought the cage to the store (as per the proprietor's request), she didn't "like" my cage and said I'd have to buy another cage (she had cages for sale at the store).
I was really annoyed! I already have two cages. I'm not gonna buy another cage for a 26 yr. old bird _*in addition*_ to the $14/day boarding.
So, I decided, he could stay home for 2 days ... alone.
My problem is, suppose I don't come home in 2 days (if I have to have physical therapy)?
The store didn't even show me WHERE my bird would be boarded. I left the place with an "untrusting" feeling. We never got past "buying another cage".

:hmm:


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

There is no way a 26 yr old (or any tiel) can stay alone for 2 weeks. Do you not have a friend or a relative that can stay at your house and look after him? Or even some one who can come over a few times a day to check on him and make sure he has food and water? Have you looked for other boarding places? Even leaving him alone for 2 days is pushing it if he knocks over his water or food and has to go without for that time... Hope you find a solution!


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

I agree with ParrotletsRock. There is no way that your tiel can stay home alone for two weeks. I personally wouldn't leave mine alone for two days! (though that's mostly because he's a spoiled little tiel, used to coming out everyday, and we have three dogs). 

Whenever I know I'm not going to be home, I take him to Fallen Feathers, which is a bird rescue that I volunteer at. They do free boarding there. I'm not sure where you live, but Fallen Feathers is in Peoria, AZ, so if you live near there you can take him there. If not, I would find a trusted boarding place near you or see if a friend/family member/neighbor can take care of him. Or, depending on where you're staying, is there anyway you can make arrangements to take him with you? 

Also, I completely agree that that pet store seemed untrustworthy. If it's a boarding place, why would you even need to buy a cage in the first place? Shouldn't they have cages if yours 'isn't good enough'? Not to mention that it's stressful for birds to change cages! A good boarding place would know that it's too much to ask of a bird to not only be in a new environment away from their flock members for two weeks, but now they have to have a new cage too? That's just too much. I wouldn't go there if I were you. 

Good luck in finding a safe place for your tiel, and good luck with your physical therapy!


----------



## karenabcz (Sep 5, 2014)

Lunawolfsong said:


> Also, I completely agree that that pet store seemed untrustworthy. If it's a boarding place, why would you even need to buy a cage in the first place? Shouldn't they have cages if yours 'isn't good enough'? Not to mention that it's stressful for birds to change cages! A good boarding place would know that it's too much to ask of a bird to not only be in a new environment away from their flock members for two weeks, but now they have to have a new cage too? That's just too much. I wouldn't go there if I were you.
> 
> Good luck in finding a safe place for your tiel, and good luck with your physical therapy!


======================

The proprietor told me, it would be "too much work" for her employees to clean my cage. I didn't want to be rude and challenge her, but frankly, it takes me less than 5 minutes/day to clean my bird's cage. She said she didn't like the "plastic". (will explain) 
My bird has a very large "regular" cage he sleeps in at nite.
During the day, he's in a cage _*in my office *_but the door remains opened so that he can move in & out. However, it's not a "regular" cage. Two sides are clear flexible fiberglass/ vinyl and 2 sides are bars for climbing. 
My bird LOVES that cage. He hates to leave it at nite when I move him out of my office to his "regular" cage for sleeping.
For various reasons, (too numerous to mention here) I've not had much luck finding someone I feel I can trust to take care of him.
The last thing I need while I'm in the hospital is a phone call telling me "there was an accident" or one of their kids did something dumb w/ my bird. THAT would make be upset.


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

karenabcz said:


> ======================
> 
> For various reasons, (too numerous to mention here) I've not had much luck finding someone I feel I can trust to take care of him.
> The last thing I need while I'm in the hospital is a phone call telling me "there was an accident" or one of their kids did something dumb w/ my bird. THAT would make be upset.


I completely understand; I personally do not have any friends/family that I feel I can 100% trust to leave my tiel alone with for two weeks; mainly because of the three dogs issue. I don't want to find out that my brother let the bird out of it's cage and it got eaten my my dog. Not to mention that most people who aren't already bird owners don't really know how to care for a bird. It takes a lot of trust to leave your bird's life in the hands of someone else. 

That's why I would suggest calling your avian vet and seeing if they can recommend a place for you, or maybe they themselves can board your bird. Short of that, you can always do an internet search and see if there are other boarding places where you can keep your bird. Maybe you can even board him near your hospital, then you might be able to visit him 

In any case, I personally would not trust a pet store that won't even SHOW you the boarding area, and insists that you buy one of their cages (which causes even MORE stress for the bird, having to be in a new cage on top of the boarding - seriously, a good boarding place should know this!).


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If the options are leaving him with a friend you're not 100% confident in or leaving him alone, there seems to be an obvious choice. Leaving him alone for 2 weeks will 100% not be okay for him.


----------



## karenabcz (Sep 5, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> If the options are leaving him with a friend you're not 100% confident in or leaving him alone, there seems to be an obvious choice. Leaving him alone for 2 weeks will 100% not be okay for him.


Obvious? Do you mean leaving him w/ someone I'm not 100% comfortable with is "obviously" what I should do?


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

karenabcz said:


> Obvious? Do you mean leaving him w/ someone I'm not 100% comfortable with is "obviously" what I should do?


She meant that if the choice is between leaving him alone for two weeks and leaving him with someone you may not trust 100%, leaving him with somebody is 'obviously' the better option, because a bird should not be left alone for two weeks


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Is it the only pet shop? I once made some enquiries too and they said they didn't even need a cage and that he would be in the big cage with their own cockatiels.
Another option could be a breeder (if there is one close to you).
Sometimes veterinary hospitals also have boarding facilities.
Like others have said, I also think that he should not be left alone.


----------



## karenabcz (Sep 5, 2014)

Lunawolfsong said:


> .
> 
> That's why I would suggest calling your avian vet and seeing if they can recommend a place for you, or maybe they themselves can board your bird. .


_I don't know if you saw my other post under the Health thread, "Used Cage" ..
I called three avian vets - "yes we do board birds".
Initial testing = $490 (blood work etc.)
Then, $29/day. 
The cheapest (3rd vet,) charges $60 for a "physical", then $21/day. I told the receptionist they could bypass the physical because I'd had the bird for 26 yrs. and he was fine. At that point, she put me on speakerphone (I hate that!) and said, she'd have to call me back.
She didn't.
_


----------



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

Your bird will be dead when you come back if you leave it alone for 2 weeks. Sorry, but that's facts.

Have you tried care.com? They are a nanny/babysitter finding service. They have an option to search for petsitters as well. You can easily look through profiles to see what they have experience with and prices.

You could also try maybe an animal shelter? Just tell them the situation and they may be able to help, or might know someone who can. Maybe try to find foster animal people to babysit. They might be willing to help.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Pippitha said:


> Your bird will be dead when you come back if you leave it alone for 2 weeks. Sorry, but that's facts.


For a 26-year old cockatiel 2 days is definitely not recommended either. And even worse not knowing what happens next, the answer should be obvious, as enigma said.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I don't know if you saw my other post under the Health thread, "Used Cage" ..
> I called three avian vets - "yes we do board birds".
> Initial testing = $490 (blood work etc.)
> Then, $29/day.
> ...


The thing with vets is that they have other animals there as well, so the testing is for their own liability. If they were to no do the testing, then bring in a pet and it get everyone else's pets sick, that wouldn't bode well for them. They're covering their own butts because people love to sue each other.

I would check other pet stores or check rescues. Worse comes to worse, a friend is better than nothing. A tiel will not make it two weeks alone. Even if this friend just comes over to change the food and water and sit with him for an hour or so, that's not a bad thing. Leaving written instructions always seems to help too.


----------



## gottogo (May 2, 2012)

Where are you located?

Myself or someone else might be able to help.


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

gottogo said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> Myself or someone else might be able to help.


If you are located in the state of Arizona (in the United States), then I would suggest taking your bird to Fallen Feathers. Here's a link to their website:

http://www.fallenfeathers.org/index.html 

The bird will be well taken care of and, though I can't make an official statement, I'm fairly certain that Jody will board your bird for free. You can get a full tour of the entire rescue if you'd like. It is a nonprofit organization and there are volunteers there around the clock. 

Even if you don't live close enough to go to Fallen Feathers (i.e. a different state/country), you can call Jody up and I'm sure that she can suggest someone else trustworthy in your area or help you find other options if she doesn't know you're area well.


----------



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

She's not replying.  I really hope she didn't leave her bird alone


----------

